# Maravia Spider?



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

Personally I think that the Maravia floor is better than AIRE Floors but to each his own. I've rowed my spider next to several pumas and super pumas and don't know too many who would take the AIRE over the spider. The only negative I have for the spider is it's speed. It's a fast boat. But releasing air from the flor and tubes will help slow the boat. I just use mine for fishing though.

Good luck


----------



## idaho_h2o (May 5, 2005)

On the water the Maravia floor is the best out there, IMO. The slide over rocks and glide better than anything. They don't track the way an I beam floor does which is really only an issue in easier big water. You can run a Maravia floor a little squishier to get the same effect.

Durability wise, if it is older expect to have to deal with some problems. Mine is probably 15 years old or so. It has the urethane tape all along the seam and is pretty much airtight. If it has been rolled up you might of some pinholes where the floor creases. Most common spot is just in front of the front thwart. The tubes have a ton of rocker here but the floor doesn't which makes it bend and possibly crease. I have seen lots of floors with urethane tape here as well which seems to solve the problem. If it has random pinholes you can get some liquid stuff to put inside and after rolling it around they will be sealed.


----------



## mwunder424 (Oct 1, 2009)

I own a super puma and I love it... but I have also guided 2 different 'Spider' paddle trips. --> wow... awesome boat.
Different boat, different price class ( I think )... I wouldn't want to deal w/ 'issues' -- but I don't know of any....
but I liked the spider


----------



## grantc80 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks to all for the very helpful information. I love AIRE's, but no way am I too proud to own another brand. I think I will make an offer on the Spider. Thanks again!


----------



## desertrat (Aug 20, 2007)

idaho_h2o said:


> On the water the Maravia floor is the best out there, IMO. The slide over rocks and glide better than anything. They don't track the way an I beam floor does which is really only an issue in easier big water. You can run a Maravia floor a little squishier to get the same effect.
> 
> Durability wise, if it is older expect to have to deal with some problems. Mine is probably 15 years old or so. It has the urethane tape all along the seam and is pretty much airtight. If it has been rolled up you might of some pinholes where the floor creases. Most common spot is just in front of the front thwart. The tubes have a ton of rocker here but the floor doesn't which makes it bend and possibly crease. I have seen lots of floors with urethane tape here as well which seems to solve the problem. If it has random pinholes you can get some liquid stuff to put inside and after rolling it around they will be sealed.


What is this urethane tape you are using? I am thinking I might want some in the patch kit for my sotar.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I paddled both - the Spider is a very capable boat and would be my first choice between the two.


----------



## idaho_h2o (May 5, 2005)

desertrat said:


> What is this urethane tape you are using? I am thinking I might want some in the patch kit for my sotar.


I am talking about the stuff Maravia uses. I think it might have to go back to them to be applied, not sure on that though and your best bet would be to call and ask them. They have always been super cool / helpful when I have called with questions. 

Tear Aid works pretty good for fixing these types of leaks temporarily (atleast on a Maravia).


----------



## idaho_h2o (May 5, 2005)

Other tips to help a first time Spider owner- Don't inflate the floor rock hard. They perform much better with a little give, both when bumping over rocks and in big water. A rock hard floor makes it stick down past the tubes and gets stuck on rocks more. It also makes it more tippy in bigger water.

Hopefully you don't have to roll it, but if you do try a loose cigar roll (tube to tube) rather than tight standard raft roll. Yes, it will be a much larger package to store/ move around but your boat will thank you.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

I own a Spider and it's a fantastic boat. I've taken it on big water and she's a bit tippy at 30,000cfs but if you run it right you'll make it through. It's a solid boat for a lot of conditions, you won't be disappointed.


----------

